# Derby GNR Warehouse - The Basement, April '11



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 24, 2011)

Last time I explored here, I didn't have a torch, wide-angle lens or a tripod with me meaning that I couldn't take any decent shots inside the basement.

So when I found my tripod, torch and wide-angle, I went back with a friend for company (far too scary to solo it!) and to get photos.

These are them...




Unit 4 by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Broken by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Bath & Trolley by jessnphoto, on Flickr

...and saving the best til last...




Tricycle by jessnphoto, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## gingrove (Apr 24, 2011)

Like the tricycle! You can just imagine hearing a squeeking noise behind you and looking round to see it comming to a halt :arghh:


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 24, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Like the tricycle! You can just imagine hearing a squeeking noise behind you and looking round to see it comming to a halt :arghh:


Thanks! Hahahahaha, that'd creep me the hell out!! Imagine if no-one was riding it


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 24, 2011)

Well worth going back with your kit-nice shots.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 24, 2011)

sqwasher said:


> Well worth going back with your kit-nice shots.


Thanks  yeah, I'm glad I went back.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 24, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Like the tricycle! You can just imagine hearing a squeeking noise behind you and looking round to see it comming to a halt :arghh:


Oh My Gods!!! I've got visions of seeing a lift with twin girls inside now!!! 
You've got a scary mind, Gingrove. Well done! 

Great pics, Jimba.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 24, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Oh My Gods!!! I've got visions of seeing a lift with twin girls inside now!!!
> You've got a scary mind, Gingrove. Well done!
> 
> Great pics, Jimba.



I've got that vision, now! Thanks, Foxy 

And thanks for the compliment, too!


----------



## johno23 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice work and great pics.

There are one or two spooky things down there and its like a timewarp from yesteryear,I remember that bike from when we went a couple of years ago,glad to see the old place has survived the best efforts of our local firebugs


----------



## dobbo79 (Apr 25, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Like the tricycle! You can just imagine hearing a squeeking noise behind you and looking round to see it comming to a halt :arghh:



I was thinking exactly the same thing - what an amazing pic - rather you than me..change of underwear anyone ???:wideeyed:


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 25, 2011)

johno23 said:


> Nice work and great pics.
> 
> There are one or two spooky things down there and its like a timewarp from yesteryear,I remember that bike from when we went a couple of years ago,glad to see the old place has survived the best efforts of our local firebugs


Thanks very much 
We found so much junk in the basement it's unreal - at least 6 baths, a trolley, this trike, a broken computer and keyboard, bits of cars (not really surprising!) and other bits and peices. What other spooky things are there? I'm amazed it's still standing, too! Had a bit of a scary moment when me and the friend I was with heard people above us seemingly throwing stuff around so we packed up, but they had left by the time we were about to leave, which was good. They didn't spot us either 



dobbo79 said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing - what an amazing pic - rather you than me..change of underwear anyone ???:wideeyed:


Thanks very much! When I first visited the basement and saw the trike, I had an image in my head of what I wanted the photo to look like, and it's pretty much spot on! I'm amazed that the torch light could reach as far down the corridor as it did, and the blueness!


----------



## johno23 (Apr 25, 2011)

It sounds like you found most of the stuff,However we were not so well equipped back then and in poor light we picked out the skeleton of a car which just reminded us of the horror movie "Christine",however this was coupled with the background sound of "hissing"and upon further investigation we found that some moron had turned on one of the many propane cylinders down there. 

Unfortunately the place is a magnet for mischief and vandalism,pleased to hear that it is "hopefully"going to be turned into something useful and functional soon according to local reports


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 25, 2011)

johno23 said:


> It looks like you found most of it,However we were not so well equipped back then and in poor light we picked out the skeleton of a car which just reminded us of the horror movie "Christine",however this was coupled with the background sound of "hissing"and upon further investigation we found that some moron had turned on one of the many propane cylinders down there.
> 
> Unfortunately the place is a magnet for mischief and vandalism,pleased to hear that it is "hopefully"going to be turned into something useful and functional soon according to local reports



I can't imagine having a light worse than my torch - I'm surprised the photos turned out as well as they did (the second, brighter torch in some photos is that of my friend's). Seeing a skeleton of a car like that would scare me shitless haha. We saw many cylinders down there, what also amazed me is that the place hasn't blown up, and touch wood it won't.
I'm also glad that it's going to be turned into something useful and functional, I hope they put the basement space to good use!


----------



## johno23 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jimba said:


> I can't imagine having a light worse than my torch - I'm surprised the photos turned out as well as they did (the second, brighter torch in some photos is that of my friend's). Seeing a skeleton of a car like that would scare me shitless haha. We saw many cylinders down there, what also amazed me is that the place hasn't blown up, and touch wood it won't.
> I'm also glad that it's going to be turned into something useful and functional, I hope they put the basement space to good use!



Ironic really,considering all the car junk down there,but they have plans to turn the basement into a 700 space car park to cater for the proposed development above ground


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 25, 2011)

johno23 said:


> Ironic really,considering all the car junk down there,but they have plans to turn the basement into a 700 space car park to cater for the proposed development above ground


LOL seriously? You would've thought they'd have more commonsense (however, this IS Derby City Council we're talking about), and that Derby has enough carparks as it is.
I remember they were planning to make the Hippodrome a multi-story carpark, I'm glad that got refused!


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 26, 2011)

I love these pictures. The way the torch has illuminated the objects gives it a very creapy feel. Nicely Done.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 26, 2011)

Parsons1986 said:


> I love these pictures. The way the torch has illuminated the objects gives it a very creapy feel. Nicely Done.


Thanks very much, I'm pleased with how they came out. I thought I'd need a brighter torch, but a long exposure and lightpainting helped a bit


----------



## talkalot (May 4, 2011)

*.*

Haha we went today and that ticycle is still in exactly the same place, no one would touch it.... wierd?


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 4, 2011)

talkalot said:


> Haha we went today and that ticycle is still in exactly the same place, no one would touch it.... wierd?


That IS weird! No-one I've been with into here has touched it either. I want someone to ride it...or maybe get a manniquin doll and place it on the trike and leave in there  that would scare the crap out of others haha


----------



## talkalot (May 4, 2011)

**



Jimba said:


> That IS weird! No-one I've been with into here has touched it either. I want someone to ride it...or maybe get a manniquin doll and place it on the trike and leave in there  that would scare the crap out of others haha



Ahh now that would be funny but would be creepy if you randomly saw it lol, we accidently scared another group there today


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 4, 2011)

talkalot said:


> Ahh now that would be funny but would be creepy if you randomly saw it lol, we accidently scared another group there today


It would be scary, I reckon someone should do that  scaring people accidentally in these places is better than doing it on purpose! I remember scaring a group of friends in the Hippodrome by accident once. We managed to get 8 people in all at once, I failed to tell the 4 that went in before my group of 4 that we were heading in haha.


----------



## Tomhowe (May 25, 2011)

Jimba said:


> It would be scary, I reckon someone should do that  scaring people accidentally in these places is better than doing it on purpose! I remember scaring a group of friends in the Hippodrome by accident once. We managed to get 8 people in all at once, I failed to tell the 4 that went in before my group of 4 that we were heading in haha.



Lol me and Burton Brewery went today and the trike is still very much there lol


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 26, 2011)

Tomhowe said:


> Lol me and Burton Brewery went today and the trike is still very much there lol


I'm glad to hear it's still there  I'll be sad when it's gone! I still reckon they should exhibit it somewhere haha.

It was nice to meet you and Burton Brewery - if not extremely random, out of all the people I could've met  it's a small world...


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 26, 2011)

That Last Picture Is Amazing!!


----------



## Tomhowe (May 26, 2011)

Jimba said:


> I'm glad to hear it's still there  I'll be sad when it's gone! I still reckon they should exhibit it somewhere haha.
> 
> It was nice to meet you and Burton Brewery - if not extremely random, out of all the people I could've met  it's a small world...



Haha yh it was pretty random, me and burton hid underground for about 10 mins when we heard your voices thinking you were chavs, but then i heard something about conservation and knew we wernt in any danger 

Nice to meet you


----------



## smiler (May 26, 2011)

Don’t those shopping trolleys just get everywhere? You find em in the oddest places! Enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks


----------



## burtonbrewery (May 26, 2011)

Yeah was nice meeting you jimba, was unsure where the voices cam from at first then stuck my head up abover the windowledge lol.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 26, 2011)

smiler said:


> Don’t those shopping trolleys just get everywhere? You find em in the oddest places! Enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks


They really do, it's shopping trolleys, chairs and traffic cones that get absolutely everywhere!

@Tomhowe and Burtonbrewery, I met one of my fellow explorers almost in exactly the same way as I met you, except before I saw him and his friends, a car tyre came flying out of one of the windows, followed by 3 faces peering out 

Yeah, I don't know the guy I was with - I saw him taking photos and asked if he'd been inside etc. he'd not seen the platforms and didn't know the bridge, so I also showed him those. I really hope he goes inside when his arm's better.


----------



## burtonbrewery (May 26, 2011)

Jimba said:


> They really do, it's shopping trolleys, chairs and traffic cones that get absolutely everywhere!
> 
> @Tomhowe and Burtonbrewery, I met one of my fellow explorers almost in exactly the same way as I met you, except before I saw him and his friends, a car tyre came flying out of one of the windows, followed by 3 faces peering out
> 
> Yeah, I don't know the guy I was with - I saw him taking photos and asked if he'd been inside etc. he'd not seen the platforms and didn't know the bridge, so I also showed him those. I really hope he goes inside when his arm's better.



where was he from then?


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 26, 2011)

burtonbrewery said:


> where was he from then?


Around Chester Green, I think.


----------



## killergibbo (May 27, 2011)

the last picture is the best picture i have ever seen on these forums ever....the back ground is just not in this world lol good work mate love it


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 1, 2011)

smiler said:


> Don’t those shopping trolleys just get everywhere? You find em in the oddest places! Enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks


They dio indeed! Much like traffic cones and chairs, there's always at least one chair I come across in every explore  thanks for your compliment!


----------

